# Pentagon seeks huge new bunker-buster for Iran



## Jank (Oct 30, 2007)

World Tribune — Pentagon seeks huge new bunker-buster for Iran


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2007)

30,000 pounds of pure manic mayhem..... I'd vote for the 88 mill...


----------

